# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) طلبات : هل توجد مدارس تعليم صيانة الهاتف في المغرب

## infonajah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
هل توجد مدارس تعليم صيانة الهاتف في المغرب

----------

